# Lake Russell or Redlands



## 02660 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thinking about hitting one or the other tomm for hogs any suggestions.


----------



## emptyfreezer (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm from Gainesville too, I heard the Vaughter Tract in Elbert Co. has some pigs, but I wouldn't waste your time on the Pickens Tract, only a few on trail cameras from the guys hunting that area.  Don't know about Redlands.  Where is that? Pickens is eat up with deer signs, but didn't see any this weekend.


----------



## bluejonesbrothers (Oct 24, 2012)

Haven't hunted for pigs at Redlands this year but put quite a bit of time in there last year with very little sign. Never saw the first pig. There are some there but the population isn't as high as those in the southern part of the state.


----------



## 02660 (Oct 24, 2012)

Redlands is south of athens. Have a buddy thats been bow hunting out there and seeing lots of rooting.


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 26, 2012)

I was at the Rendlands two weeks ago, on the other side of the bow only area. Did not see any hog rooting signs.


----------



## cr4zygui (Oct 27, 2012)

Make sure its hogs not armadillo cause they root around just like hogs now.  I hunt on a private land just east of red land and ha e not yet seen any hogs there.  Let's cross our fingers.


----------

